# [SOLVED] Drivers for AcerPower FH /motherboard (946GZT-AM V1.0



## BLAQSOUL

Morning all please help me

I have loaded Windows Xp Professional on (AcerPower FH)

Motherboard type is (946GZT-AM V.1.0)

So know i need a link where i can download the following drivers

Ethernet Controller
PCI Device
PCI Modem
SM Bus Controller
USB Controller
VGA Compatible

Please help


----------



## dai

*Re: Drivers for AcerPower FH /motherboard (946GZT-AM V1.0*

try here
http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/index.html


----------



## aoreeaonarak

*Re: Drivers for AcerPower FH /motherboard (946GZT-AM V1.0*

thaik


----------



## phungbahung

*Re: Drivers for AcerPower FH /motherboard (946GZT-AM V1.0*

thank


----------



## kankumi

what kind of processor can i use to uprgrade my pc's performance?


----------

